# Casting in Hickory..Mar 20th



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

if the weather holds we will be there from 12 oclock on
704 682 9703 jeff........keep this number close by incase the gate is closed
or we choose another field close by.....questions just call me


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm in...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to make the trip guys, but I will be in Salisbury the next weekend, gas gets a little expensive. LOL

RObert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i know what u mean........chuck gets a goin ima hit his field too....hope to be at it all summer agian


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

May be able to make it there a little late, not sure yet. I just know that I have to start practicing, Im close to 100' off of my PB


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Knocking off the Rust*

I think I can make that one !
Inman


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

we have a new field to try this year ...........if u drive past last years field... to the next traffic light ..turn right at it on to sandy ford rd.....go maybe a half mile to bridgeford lane on the left ...follow that road till it ends ...yellow gate on left...its less then 4 minutes from the other... agian call me if ur not sure
704 682 9703... jeff ..casting begins saturday from 12:00 ON


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would come, but I'll be casting in water this weekend


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

racewire20 said:


> I'll be casting in water this weekend


Me too, prolly. Last time I was in the creek more than in the field...:redface:


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

no creek this time ..this new field i think ur gonnna like.. tho across it is not long 700 ft i think 
1000 diagnol or more


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

not sure I can talk the wife into it but do you have an address for GPS just in case? I have no idea where "last years field" is, and the only thing I know in hickory is I-40:redface:


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

google map........ bridgeford lane newton nc


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Gonna be a beautiful day. Lunch is on me & Miss Donna... I got a bucket of chicken & she made us some tater salad. Couple of us are gonna show up around 9:30 or 10:00 so come on out and throw a little before lunch.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm getting ready now, should make it. I have no cell so hopefully there's a pay phone at the gate. lol or I can follow the smell of chicken and tater salad. waahooo. (I'm only coming for the food)


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Just for clarification, "last years field" is the same one I've been at...right!?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

saltycaster said:


> Just for clarification, "last years field" is the same one I've been at...right!?


Yup...it'll be good to see ya again.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i did not find this out till late .........we will need to be off the field around 5pm so please if u can come early to get in plenty of casting in.. im sorry if this causes any issues for anyone but finding a field is alot harder then it may seem.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

See, now that isn't right... Announce food, chicken and tater salad no less, after I commit to NOT being there..... Hmmmm..... LMAO Have fun guys, make sure you let us know how it went. I will be rolling solo Sun in Linden. More casting for ME!! 

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Highlights of the day 1st place goes to tater salad.........2nd place......seeing a 10.4oz baseball fly 410 ft on a fishing rig... amazing to me....wtg crusher....thanks all that came out... i totally enjoyed the day......o n steve thanks goes to u and donna for the grubs 
all great stuff.........


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I tell ya what...I hadda great time but this old man is flat wore out...


----------

